# Implementing Dolby Headphone into an HT



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Hello Folks,

What is the best way to implement Dolby headphone (or similar system, DTS X) into a home theater?

I have bad hearing (tinnitus) and its just getting worse, if I set up my system that it sounds good to me, then it doesn't sound good to everyone else. SO, I want to try and incorporate and deluxe surround system for myself using headphones where everyone else can hear the movie with the normal speakers and AT THE SAME TIME I can hear it my way using and set of closed back headphones.

What do I need besides the headphones and how to hook it up.

Current receiver is the Onkyo 818


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Here are a couple of possibilities:

Run your receiver's stereo line output to a wireless headphone setup like the Sennheiser RS 170 which has surround technology built in. It would be simulating a surround signal from stereo, would not be the same as the surround signal encoded for the movie. Be aware that there can be a slight processing delay making the sound lag the picture by a fraction of a second, some notice it and some do not.

Here is the way I would go: Buy a separate inexpensive receiver with Dolby Headphone built in, like this one, run preamp outputs from your 818 to its inputs (6 rca to rca cables), plug in a nice set of sealed headphones like Sennheiser HD 449, switch it to Dolby Headphone mode, and you will get a surround simulation of the original surround mix, all for under $250. It involves more gear, but you would get a more satisfying result.


----------

